# Craigslist help on ipad



## Kevin39

Hi 
Can anyone Please tell me how to do this from your iPad ? I am trying reply to Someone post using webmail. I am using my yahoo email. and can not Figure out how to do this. 

I am trying to reply to someone Within Craigslist I click on reply on the post it Brings up a window with reply using webmail. I click on yahoo email. In my yahoo email a Window pops up new email. But can not find away to put That person email Address in to the box where is Says to . Thank you. for any help on this


----------



## TonyB25

Copy the e-mail address, and paste it into the To: field in your Yahoo! e-mail program on your iPad. Then type your message and send it.


----------



## Kevin39

Hi TonyB25
I have tried that Still can't get it to work. do you know if you can Post images on Here or not? so you can see where I am Stuck on. Thank you


----------



## TonyB25

Copying the e-mail address and pasting it into the application will work. I found this information in the TSG Library on taking a screen shot.

http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## Couriant

Are you clicking on ther link that looks like [email protected]?


----------



## Kevin39

Hi 
Hope this link works 
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s313...e0a7cf9b5916/1a4efa2914f1d6324b9046822139449b


----------



## TonyB25

Copy the e-mail address link and paste it into the To: field in a new Yahoo! e-mail message.


----------



## Kevin39

I tried That it will not work like I have been telling you


----------



## Couriant

I will try it later when I am home.. I haven't used CL on my iPad yet


----------



## TonyB25

Can you explain in more detail what isn't working? Are you having trouble copying the e-mail address? Are you having trouble locating your e-mail app? Are you having trouble pasting the e-mail address into the To field?


----------



## Kevin39

Hi 
This is my First step I click on Reply 
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s313...1e5d58f2c658/e35df9d4e97d3cef8b036c2872bc8a1e.

Then I Highlight and copy the Persons email address that I am sending the reply to.

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s313...56d087ecbba5/d0fd04fffeaffb63b0338ebcdc8a9ed0

Then I click on my yahoo email it will bring up a new window I try to Paste in Persons email Address in to the line to but will not put the Email address in to the to line. 
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s313...e68e39dfe7a3/39b82056a8d180bb39ee61c584b8887e

Thank you


----------



## TonyB25

You paste by long-pressing in the TO: field. Then a Paste button should pop up.


----------



## Kevin39

The Paste Button does show up but it does not Give me an Option to paste the email Address in to the to box.


----------



## TonyB25

I don't understand what that means. The paste button appears, and you click it. That will paste the previously copied e-mail address into the To: field where I assume you're long-pressing.


----------



## Couriant

I assume when you highlighted the email address you clicked on copy?


----------



## Kevin39

Hi Couriant 
I do Highlighted it And Copy it. But when going in to my yahoo email For some reason when trying to past the Persons email address in to the to box it will not let me.


----------



## Couriant

Generally what I do is tap once to make sure it's in the cursor then do the long hold... I assume you can type in the box normally (without pasting)


----------



## Kevin39

Hi Couriant 
Yes I can Type in the box With no trouble.


----------



## TonyB25

Couriant is correct. Tap once in the To field to place the cursor there. Then long press to bring up the Paste button. Then tap the Paste button.

When you do that, what happens?


----------

